# 1950's Hercules Tourist



## queen of single

I have a 50's era tourist. The serial # is OB 5340, the stamping on the rear hub is "A type 1 *break* Hercules *break* -3 Speed- *break* Made in England.", the stamping on the front hub is "H(possible &) R pattern *break* made in England". She is made in Birmingham.

Photos are here http://www.flickr.com/photos/queenofsingle/4034104445/ here http://www.flickr.com/photos/queenofsingle/3930025445/ and here http://www.flickr.com/photos/queenof...7612016321150/ Can post any other photos as requested. 


I am leaving the paint as is, am in the process of polishing up the chrome and other shiny metal bits  the only non-stock parts are the rear brake assemblage, saddle, rear tyre and grips. Everything runs like a sweet dream, and that was only after a light cleaning and re-lubing.

If any one can help me pin down a year on this ol' lass, I would be super appreciative.


----------



## sailorbenjamin

Try these guys, they know their 3 speeds;
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php?181-Classic-Vintage


----------



## Wing Your Heel

I don't think it will give you a definitive answer to the age of yours, but the Hercules Museum has some adverts (Page 7) of Hercules models exported to USA -

http://herculesmuseum.wordpress.com/


----------



## sam

in the early 50s Wards dept store was the exclusive importer of Hercules bicycles in the U.S.A.


----------



## queen of single

thanks sam, i try looking through a few old wards catalogues.


----------

